# Stuka vs. KO'ed M3 (long)



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

Well, boys and girls, now it can be told. It all started during the last session of the Button Willow CCA school on the 9/20 weekend.

Hack stopped by, saw my instructor drove my car and lapped a bunch of A students, and commented that my car sounded different. To Raffi's credit, we were not able to lap him since he was lapping other A students. My instructor, who had driven my car at the March Buton Willow school, commented on how much faster the car felt.:thumbup: 

On the way back from Button Willow, I started hearing the infamous clank clank clank noise during the 2000 to 6000 rpm range. Since I was too exhausted, I went to bed that night, thinking that the clank clank clank sound will go away.

It didn't.:banghead: 

I took the car in last Thursday to my trusted Savage BMW, and the clank clank clank noise was confirmed by Eric, my awesome service writer, to be that of the dreaded spun bearing noise. That same afternoon, the engine order was authorized by BMWNA. And they sent me away in a comp Camry rental. 

As most of you know, that same weekend was the DV run. Well, with Stuka out of commision, I thought I would join them in spirit, and drove the Camry to the Denny's and met up with all the guys. In true Stuka spirit, I was keeping up with Raffi in my rental Camry. It must have been quite a funny sight to see one lone Camry drowing in a sea of BMW's. And then, I pulled that one stunkt worthy of the name Stuka, when we got stuck behind a motor home.:lmao: Alas, I had to work that day, so I said goodbye to the gang and turn around and drove all the wayyyyy back to LA. Didn't I mention that I saw a taped up X3 on my way back?

I just could not the Camry's lack of brakes, and I wanted to see the infamouse bearing, so I drove back to the dealership on Saturaday. Got the Camry traded for a Civic. Man, Toyota needs to do something about that Camry brakes, or should I say lack there of. I flet so much better driving the Civic than the Camry. OK, back to the KABOOM'ed engine. Dude, the #2 bearing ears were completely shaved off, GONE!:yikes: And one of the con rod was twisted as well. BMWNA did insist on the dealer removing the top end to make sure that there was no over rev (dude, it's SMG). Anyway, because it's SMG, they didn't have to f*ck around with sending the DME back for further diagnosis. Otherwise, I would still be M3 less, and probably would have been for a long while. 

Eric kept me up to date on a daily basis, and on Wednesday, I was told that the car was ready. that is 6 working days!!! 6!!!! Are these guys good or what?:thumbup: 

So today, I finally got it back, and had dinner with Hack while we bored Mrs. Hack to death with our shop talk over some super spicy Chinese stuff.

It's great to have Stuka back in commision, even at max break-in engine speed of 5500rpm, I was able to pass at will, MUWAHAHAHAHA, pass at will, go go go! 

Andy
02 M3 CB/Cloth SMG, it's ALIVE!


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

6 days! 

Great work :thumbup:


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

Stuka said:


> *I was told that the car was ready. that is 6 working days!!! 6!!!! Are these guys good or what?:thumbup: *


Six days? Cool. When my Q45 needed its first engine replacement it took Infiniti Beverly Hills six weeks.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Glad you're back in business!

Congrats!


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

Does that mean another DV run is in order once the Stukamobile is broken in? :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

operknockity said:


> *Does that mean another DV run is in order once the Stukamobile is broken in? :thumbup: :thumbup: *


I think the only way we'd keep up is if we were attached via a hitch to the Stuka M3sserschmitt.


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

Plaz said:


> *
> I think the only way we'd keep up is if we were attached via a hitch to the Stuka M3sserschmitt. *


Hmmm. Then a DV run *during* his breakin period so he can't outrun us :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

*Hitch?*



Plaz said:


> *
> 
> I think the only way we'd keep up is if we were attached via a hitch to the Stuka M3sserschmitt. *


SOrry, have to be a nerd here. Stuka is made by Junker, Ju-87, in fact.

But nah, my M3 still has no torque, no enough to tow anyone of you, anyway.:lmao:

Andy
02 M3 CB/Cloth SMG


----------



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

*That would be great!*



operknockity said:


> *Does that mean another DV run is in order once the Stukamobile is broken in? :thumbup: :thumbup: *


Dude, I should beat Emission's Porkchop speed by at least another 12mph, if I stay in 5th.

Andy
02 M3 CB/Cloth SMG


----------



## blackdawg (Jan 4, 2002)

*whoa.*

this is due to OEM vendor parts and not engine design, right?

just to make sure?

stories like this make me nervous about used e46m3's (there are plenty up NE to be had)....


----------



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

Sorry you have fallen to the engine problem. Would you mind giving us some details about your car? When was it produced? How many miles on it? There is evidence that BMW had a production problem with cars built last fall. You may know about this or not. There is a well maintained database around to catalog these failures.

Good Luck.


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

Stuka said:


> * To Raffi's credit, we were not able to lap him since he was lapping other A students.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad to see you back in commission!


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: That would be great!*



Stuka said:


> *
> 
> Dude, I should beat Emission's Porkchop speed by at least another 12mph, if I stay in 5th.
> 
> ...


I think even Grandpa Vince could beat the pork chop:dunno: :angel:


----------

